# Mini sable



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Yearling








Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

What a cutie pie.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

That face says "oh, pleeaase, Momma, make him let me go!"

Pros:
-Nice neck length
-Strong jaw
-Nice shoulder, strong and tight
-Good spring of ribs
-Good depth in rear and middle barrel
-I think she has a pretty good topline
-Very nice incurve to thigh!
-Strong legs
-Very nice pasterns in fore
-....and same for rear pasterns
-Good body depth
-Fairly good length
-Wide forehead

Cons:
-Short rump
-Steep rump
-Lacks brisket
-Needs more depth in heart girth
-Toes out a bit in rear

I like her!


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you! Her lineage is champ milkers. Very excited for her


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------

